# Post Your First (Electric) Guitar



## McKay (Oct 30, 2009)

This isn't mine but it's the same model (no mounting rings).

Maverick F3. Little known outside the UK but seriously good guitars. Not keen on the later models but the early stuff was uber. Thinner neck than any Ibanez I've ever played and stock pups that sounded better than most Duncans although that could be because the wood is so high quality.

The side mounted pots are a really, really good touch too.


----------



## Metalus (Oct 30, 2009)

This is mine . Its Sam ash's own brand Carlo Robelli. I have no ides which model it is. Can anyone help me figure out the specs and the serial number? I havent played it in years but i wanna customize it. Imma buy a new neck, new pups, change the electronics, tuners etc.


----------



## Metalus (Oct 30, 2009)

McKay said:


> This isn't mine but it's the same model (no mounting rings).
> 
> Maverick F3. Little known outside the UK but seriously good guitars. Not keen on the later models but the early stuff was uber. Thinner neck than any Ibanez I've ever played and stock pups that sounded better than most Duncans although that could be because the wood is so high quality.
> 
> The side mounted pots are a really, really good touch too.



what wood is it?


----------



## McKay (Oct 30, 2009)

Metalus said:


> what wood is it?



Alder.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 30, 2009)

My first...
Ltd Ax-250




-----------The------one----------on---the-----far-----right---^^^^


----------



## Andii (Oct 30, 2009)

A red squier strat. I wish I wouldn't have sold it just so I could have my first guitar.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Black yamaha pacifica tele, gave it to my friend for his bday. Replaced it with an American Deluxe Strat.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Oct 30, 2009)

My first electric was a 60's Fender jaguar..... 
I don't know how I convinced my dad to help me get it 
I later sold it and bought a Japanese strat


----------



## Daemon (Oct 30, 2009)

This shit is horrible. The jack and the knobs fells... ><


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 30, 2009)

mine was part of a package i bought in 1997 with my summer money.

Bad in every way you looked at it, with 10W amps. I felt like carlos santana and that's what mattered!!


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 30, 2009)

still have it. got it used at a Guitar Center before they turned into greedy cunts, believe or not...for only $250. weird thing about it thought. its a five piece neck and it has 23 frets and came with Dirty Fingers installed. And this is years before Tom Deschlonge from Blink 182 ruined the sheraton look. had some unique wiring done to it too. All of it was stock though. must have been some kind of signature series from a while ago. every other sheraton ive played sounded and felt totally different.

sounds incredible actually. i havent played an ES 335 that sounded better than this guitar. wish a knew more about it

its back home in NY but i miss the hell out of it. the best feeling neck ive ever played on. truly a mystery.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 30, 2009)

Yamaha RGX420SD6


----------



## leandroab (Oct 30, 2009)

Ibanez RG370DX


----------



## FiLbY (Oct 30, 2009)

Status silhouette series strat! It was grey and came with a 30 watt prac amp. I ripped the single coil out of it and put a DiMarzio humbucker in it, installed an on/off switch and changed the jack to a midi compatible input! I dont know why????
It served me well.... RIP!!


----------



## jymellis (Oct 30, 2009)

i dont have pics anymore. its long gone. got it about20 years ag. it was a 1969 les paul goldtop.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, here's mine:






This isn't my actual first guitar, but is the exact same model and color mine was. I found the photo while browsing eBay a few months ago. It's a Memphis copy of an early 60s Gibson Melody Maker. I had my Memphis in 1981 and 1982 (before then, I only had acoustics). It had a bolt on neck, and a plywood body. Mine weighed a ton, and the back of the neck had a sticky finish (at least the neck wasn't clubby). The pickups were OK, but not great (but at least they weren't microphonic like so many pickups were in cheapo guitars back then). I managed to mess up the neck (I got stupid about adjusting the truss rod, and ended up putting a permanent kink in the neck). Say what you want, but it was one of the better lower end guitars out there during that time period.

Many of you 20 and 30-something guitar players don't realize just how bad cheapo/starter guitars were 25 or 30 years ago. We had to deal with squealy, crappy sounding pickups. Club-like necks were the norm back then, along with thin, single-ply pickguards, and junky pots and pickup selectors. The hardware was like cheap, chrome plated pot metal. Solid wood bodies back then? - maybe, but you didn't count on it. Complain all you want to, about Ibanez GIOs, but they're fantastic compared to the Lotus and Arbor guitars we had, when I started playing back when. I can remember my old boyfriend having a cheapo Kramer Striker back in the mid 80s that was made out of plywood. I never did like the sound of that thing (I think it was one of the thinnest souding humbucker equipped guitars I've ever heard). He finally ended up having to junk it, because the wood where the fulcrum point posts (for the cheapo Floyd) were mounted in, broke apart!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Oct 30, 2009)

Bought it for 100, used it for a year, and sold it to someone for 100


----------



## rob_l (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont have mine, and will likely NEVER be able to find a pic of it anywhere lol it was a 1985 Gremlin. Red. That's it. No more info... lol It was from the cheapest shop in town (Music Exchange for those still stuck in Alabama ) My first REAL guitar was an oil finished Peavey T-60.


----------



## rareform707 (Oct 30, 2009)

and a 10 watt amp


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yamaha RGX420SD6



I heard those are pretty sweet axes for the money, my yamaha sure was and my dad works for yamaha so he claims they make amazing cheap stuff and expensive stuff (but he is bias haha)


----------



## Sippin40oz (Oct 30, 2009)

mine was a epiphone les paul gothic not bad guitar really for a beginner.stock pups were pretty rubbish but some emgs soon sorted that!


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 30, 2009)

You guys had decent stuff, this is what I had in 1988:




Never learned anything with this, or my 2nd guitar, which was a Harmony "Dinky Copy".

My third guitar, in 1991, was one of these in black:





And a very scary pic of me playing it in like 92. Even then I was a crazy modder, the pickups were still stock, but I had a Schaller Floyd in it. :


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 30, 2009)

It looked like that...


----------



## continental (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## maxident213 (Oct 30, 2009)

I owned one those Yamaha RGX420S, the standard scale not the baritone. It _was_ a really nice guitar for what it cost.

My very first (sold long ago) was a Yamaha RGX112.

not my photo:


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 30, 2009)

A Blade-1 VMZ/Sering i modified over the years, only seen a handful of these, and belive it or not, she's still my main Live 6'er ...until my blackmachine B2 clone arrives that is .


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 30, 2009)

Esp Ltd Viper-100 

Great guitar, the first piece of guitar gear I've ever owned. I've been thinking about buying a higher class TOM-bridge Ltd, cause Viper felt so good on my hands!


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 30, 2009)

One of these. Not too bad actually!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2009)

A white Peavey Predator.


----------



## techjsteele (Oct 30, 2009)

My first guitar was a black 1987 Ibanez Roadstar RG120, the one with dual push-pull pots. I'll post a pic as soon as I can find one.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine took on a lot of modifications before it was eventually stolen...

Squire affinty in black. repainted about 50 gadjillion times. 


















It was also Blue at one point but i don't have any pictures of it.


----------



## haffner1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I still have this charvette ca. 1989. The first neck broke but I found a replacement on ebay. I think I have posted it before.


----------



## Wi77iam (Oct 30, 2009)

Not mine, but same model.. I miss it, SHOULDN'T HAVE FUCKING SOLD IT!!
Ibanez RX60.. the one that started my Ibanez fetish


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 30, 2009)

Schecter Damien 6. With pickups, courtesy of EMG, that fucking screeched uncontrollably if the volume was over 3 on my shit Marshall MG100DFX amp


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is what it looked like when i first bought it in 1986.This one isn't mine....Aria Pro II Knight Warrior







Here is what its become...










I put the Steve Lukather EMGs in about a year ago..


----------

